# How To Waterless Car Wash Tutorial & UWW+ Review



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

SON1C Synopsis 82 is a video review of Ultima Waterless Wash Plus aka UWW+ I discuss my thoughts on the product, its performance, and dilution.





Here is my video tutorial on how I recommend properly waterless car washing your vehicle. I use UWW+ as the WW in this video.


----------

